# My dog is suddenly very clingy and seems sad



## TJ81409 (May 4, 2013)

I'm sorry if there is already a thread about this kind of behavior, and I do plan to seek professional advice from our family vet Monday morning but this is my situation...

For about 2 weeks my dog who is 7 and usually pretty independent has become glued to me. No one else in my house, just me. She usually does spend the majority of the day in my home office with me while I am working sleeping soundly on the futon (her bed, she's spoiled). It began with her suddenly needing to be right under my desk under my feet. She's about 95lb so she isn't really small enough to cram herself in that space, but she sure tries. She also started to whine and whimper if I left the room and didn't let her follow me, we have gates all over because of our toddler and my dog is very good about not jumping the gates once she realized sliding across the floor into any furniture isn't exactly fun. While she is spoiled she is not allowed up on any furniture that isn't designated as pet furniture, example the sofa or our bed. Recently she has been breaking those rules despite how much we tell her no or off or if my husband tries to physically pick her up and move her. She jams herself as close to me as possible and refuses to move, or waits until we are asleep and sneaks onto the bed. Basically she just has this need to be close to me, which is odd for her because usually she's in her crate with the door open sleeping or on her sofa or futon or outside hunting for critters who like to tease and taunt her (squirrels are her least favorite).

Her demeanor also seems off to me. She's very sweet and loving, that hasn't changed. But she just has this sad face about her. She is very in tune to our emotions so if my husband and I were ever angry with each other she would put that face on and paw at one of us to try and get us to cheer up I guess. So along with the needing to be right against me, she looks sad and I'm forever getting pawed. She also leans in for hugs, and that is odd for her too. She tolerates cuddles but usually after a short while gets bored of it and walks away. 

I don't suspect she is in any pain, but I do plan to take her to the vet to be sure. I tried to google this but of course all of the answers I find are just awful. Basically everything I found said either I am dying or my dog is dying. 

I'm curious if anyone has experienced this with their dog, what did it mean for you? Was there anything you did to help your dog feel better? Did you dog actually end up knowing something you didn't? 

Thank you in advance for your help, it is appreciated.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

There could be so many things, many of which we can't know right now. Try not to worry about the horrid things you are reading on the internet. Take the dog to the vet, as planned, that will rule out medical issues for her. Process of elimination here. I doubt you have anything wrong with your health. My DH has seizures (health issue) only one of my dogs ever has any insight into when they'll occur. Not all dogs have a sixth sense if someone's ill. Please keep us updated, and tell us what the vet says.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Your dog is at the age where a full geriatric blood workup would be a good idea. Pain can make them clingy. Failing eyesight or hearing can also do it. 

Another thing I would consider is stray electricity or even a carbon monoxide leak. Do you live in an older home? Any new appliances? Anything shorting out lately, or acting funny? Any gas appliances? Gas fireplace? If so, maybe go get a carbon monoxide tester (handheld one), and go hold it near the floor near any gas appliances/furnaces/water heaters/fireplaces. A low level of carbon Monoxide would be enough to worry the dog without making her sick. Carbon Monoxide is heavier than air, so stays close to the ground (until room fills up if sealed, from the ground up). maybe that's why she is trying to get on beds and furniture...to get above level of Carbon monoxide.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree. At 7 yo, your dog is a senior, and probably has some arthritis pain at a minimum. A blood workup and a test for arthritis in all four legs may reveal some hidden problems.


----------



## Springer spaniel (Oct 23, 2019)

I have a similar problem with my 9year old springer spaniel. Which has been going on for several months now. She has had repeated blood tests and scans but nothing has shown up.. Unlike your dog mine seems to get over these episodes and get back to normal for a while. And then it will happen again my vet is quite puzzled by it..How is your dog now.?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

your already going to do the medical eval, the other is set up a pet cam with audio recorder to watch inside the house while you are gone to insure there is nothing happening outside your house while your gone. Best to set up to watch your dog inside the house because they give changes that you can truly see..


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This thread is over six years old, and the OP seems to be long gone.n


----------



## Tater33 (Aug 17, 2019)

I know this thread is 6 years old, but our 4 year old dog has become the same as the OP's. My wife works a lot and I'm home a lot (disabled) and the pooch follows me everywhere and always wants attention all day except for her afternoon nap. I gets annoying, especially when on important phone calls.
Does this indicate something? We've had her for over two years now and she knows my routine. Would I really need to check with a vet about it?


----------

